# gas tank issue



## beaut1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm having a problem at the pump (besides the price). For some reason when i try to pump gas, it spits it back out. The only way I've found to combat the problem is to pump appx. 30 cents at a time. This is very aggrivating to me and the drivers behind me. Does anyone know why this is happening or have any suggestions as to what might be causing it? Took the car to meineke and they wont touch it. 

thanks


p.s. its a 98 altima with about 120k miles on it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

beaut1 said:


> I'm having a problem at the pump (besides the price). For some reason when i try to pump gas, it spits it back out. The only way I've found to combat the problem is to pump appx. 30 cents at a time. This is very aggrivating to me and the drivers behind me. Does anyone know why this is happening or have any suggestions as to what might be causing it? Took the car to meineke and they wont touch it.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


sounds like the vent inside the tank is stuck closed. ive seen other members with this problem as well, but ive never dealt with this problem myself. i think you can do a search of the altima sections and its been covered a couple times.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

most likely you have a vent control valve stuck shut on it. Is your check engine light on? you can take the valve off the canister that is located behind and above the drivers rear wheel, and blow through it, if you can't then that is the culprit. I believe the part number from nissan is 14935-54u04, or 54u06


----------

